# What did you draw when you were a kid?



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was in elementary school I liked drawing dogs, puppies, a family of dogs in baskets;

A common scene that I liked drawing was a girl in 3/4 profile walking a dog on a leash down a sidewalk/grass.

I liked drawing two swans kissing so that the negative space would make a heart like this:










I also liked making swans in origami like this:









In middle school, maybe late elementary school, I really liked drawing borders for some reason, of vines, leaves, flowers, etc and I used to liked drawing these little 3 petaled rosettes. I also liked drawing women in different outfits in middle school, and other stuff I drew was dinosaurs, horses, and killer whales, horses, a girl riding a horse, a lion, a mouse, mermaids, dragons... later I drew other stuff....


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

I always drew the same thing:

me riding a horse


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

I find those glass doves very nostalgic. As a child I drew houses, faces and cars. I particularly liked representing the 3rd dimension to the surprise of my teachers. Then in my early teens, i would gather with friends and draw action hero's to later reenct. Now i just draw buildings.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dinosaurs. Dogs. Old people. Landscapes. 

But mainly dinosaurs. They are awesome.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

My cat, my dogs, my sister and her boyfriend at the time (with both of them looking kinda electrified), my family, houses (especially my house), rainbows, suns, dresses (cause I thought I was some kind of designer haha), my favorite stuffed animal (which I still have) going on adventures, this funky yin yang face guy with a top hat and a mustache, caterpillars, butterflies, trees, ladies, and eyes. I drew all kinds of things.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Penises. Lots of penises. I had a lunch box full of penis drawings.  Disregard if you have no idea what I'm talking about.

Anyways. I liked to draw scenery, flowers, girls, family members, fruit bowls... nothing particularly interesting.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Was it a ghostbusters lunchbox?

Lizards, dragons, dinosaurs. Anything reptilian was fair game.



kiirby said:


> But mainly dinosaurs. They are awesome.


Hell yeah they are.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Cities, Mountains and made-up planets.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

grigori said:


> ^ Was it a ghostbusters lunchbox?


Heck yes.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember drawing animals when I was little...back when they looked like amoebas. 

My sister had a Lion King coloring book. For some reason that made me obsessed with drawing Amoeba lions. And Amoeba Zazu. And Amoeba hyenas. (Except for when I traced.)

I also thought when I was really little that the letters "BMA" spelled my name, and proceeded to scribble that in every book I got my hands on.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Landscapes and ducks. Not sure why no one encouraged me to pursue art.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to pictures of people and clothes.....houses....other stuff


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Book covers (I still have them actually - see below  ), anime (Yu-gi-oh cards, Pokemon cards), stars, yin and yang sign, that dog thing with your thumb, lots of Harry Potter stuff, sunsets...whatever else they make us draw from year 7-9 (...one of the few people that actually took that class any seriously)





































First two were done when I was very young - maybe...8...

Latter two were art projects when I was 13/14.

I _was_ quite the arty type


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Dragon ball z characters
Pokemon 
I was a tomboy I didn't draw flowers and crap


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Lovely drawings Banzai.

I drew lots of comic strips/books with speech bubbles. Mostly the characters didn't speak because they were adventure scenes and involved lots of horse riding. I also drew them naked swimming sometimes but no one noticed because 1) they weren't interested in anything I did, and 2) my drawings were very small. 

That and the front of my house were the main things I drew.

I had to draw in my First Communion book too one year and it was just like homework and I got frustrated and drew our Parish priest in an ancient Egyptian pose with his butt and thing showing. The altar boys and others were dancing round him in a similar state. Again no one noticed.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Trees,

Big veiny triumphant motherfuppers.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to draw freakin' dragons for my friends. It's kinda hilarious looking back on it... A long snake body, multiple feet and fangs. So flying, some in water, heheh... And sometimes unicorns with bloody horns, griffins, werewolves.

I used to always wear dresses and have nerdy, big 'n round glasses (_thaaaanks _mom) so everything I did, all this escapism in my art made teachers confused >xD 
I liked drawing cowboys and ninjas a lot... That was a weird phase to behold...


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

mermaids, sea horses, fishes, butterflies, ladybirds, humans and flowers were my favourite. at some point i had a weird fetish to draw houses, castles and stuff.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Pokemon, dragonballz, and other cartoon characters. Moved on to some more violent things during high school.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

superman and other cartoon stuff




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

flamingos, palm trees, alligators, all on an island paradise with reeds in the water. A friend showed me how to draw badass flamingos and thats all i kept drawing. And dinosaurs, because as has been said, dinosaurs rule.

but i really loved tracing things. I traced this map of the US with all the states borders so many times i lost count. And i had a bedsheet with all the baseball teams logos on it and traced all of those a ridiculous amount of times as well.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I drew a guy with spiky hair named Max and his friend Star, who was a...star. I also drew ant tunnels because I was obsessed with Sim Ant.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I drew floorplans of houses with furniture in them as if you're looking down into the house from the top. I loved to lay out the furniture and the different rooms. 

Also, I liked to draw circus scenes on the street with people walking tight ropes that were actually power lines.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Yes, floorplans too. I loved that. Graph paper was the best.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

zebras, birds (especially egrets and various types of parrots including African greys, cockatiels, and eclectus), dragons, dolphins


----------



## Twisted Muffin (Mar 18, 2010)

I drew clothes, lots and lots of clothes...


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

I started off by taking the kids' drawing books I would get from the library and tracing them. Then I moved on to tracing illustrations from any illustrated book I could get my hands on... including an encyclopedia containing images of a naked man and woman (for anatomy purposes, but this was in 2nd grade!) that my teacher eventually ripped out of the book. I drew fashions for them and created a fashion magazine.

My first character that I would draw all the time was Miss Mouse. She turned out to be very popular among my classmates in third grade and I got tired of drawing her for them so I wrote up a "How to Draw" booklet that they would fight over! I also drew Miss Cat, Miss Dog, Miss Rabbit and the "Mr." versions of all of them.

Basically, when I hit middle school, I would draw characters I saw in the cartoons I watched - DBZ, Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Powerpuff Girls, whatever. These guys could be found all over my class notes! In fact, I drew Bugs Bunny so much that I can now draw him from memory.

I think I was a little better at drawing just a couple of years ago than I am now, simply because I used to draw so much back then.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stick figures, I sucked. lol When I got older I drew Dragon Ball Z characters, and then I made the right decision and moved to music, my true calling.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Batman and dinosaurs. When I was 5 teachers would ask what you want to be when you grow up and me and my friends responded with Batman, but then we argue with each other about who gets to be Batman, someone has to settle on Robin. Ah memories.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I drew killer whales, aquarium tanks. Because I wanted to be a Sea World whale/dolphin trainer. The ones that wore the wet suits.
currently all of the above is my worst nightmare. lol


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

When I was little I used draw wierd pictures in the steam on the glass door when I showered. The next time anyone showered it would come back and freak everyone out. I used to leave messages to my ex girlfirend that way too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dragons, robots, pegasi, unicorns, horses... lol!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Stick men... They still remain the only thing I can draw.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

cars trucks vehicles of all types really and medival scenes and boats...


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Snoopy, monsters, ninjas, cemetaries, castles and the grim reaper lol


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

cartoons, deities, people. Never could draw from a real life scene though (or never tried to). Just stuff off pictures and photographs.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to draw comics and had my own series called Airman. Still got all 116 issues in my drawer.


----------



## Emmz (Mar 26, 2010)

When I was 3-4 I constantly drew dogs, it was the only thing I would draw. In kindergarten I drew anthropomorphic hearts, and made comics about them lol. When I was 7 I got obsessed with drawing wolves, or wolves fighting, with lots of blood, monsters, and I got in trouble for drawing a red-horned devil during church... >_>' Then I got self-conscious about drawing such things and reformed and started drawing people and cute puppies again til I was a little older. Now I end up drawing a lot of cute monsters, go figure. D:


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

i drew dogs mainly  lol! i also drew sonic, space and imaginary planets, cars, trucks, dinosaurs, killer whales and weird little blobs


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I drew floorplans of houses with furniture in them as if you're looking down into the house from the top. I loved to lay out the furniture and the different rooms.


:yes
oh yeeeeah i used to do that! my grandfather was an architect so he had alot of graph paper around, i would draw houses from top-down and put where the doors n stuff was lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^My grandpa was an architect, too! I loved graph paper!! And, when I was older and introduced to graph paper again in math, you can imagine my excitement...haha.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> ^My grandpa was an architect, too! I loved graph paper!! And, when I was older and introduced to graph paper again in math, you can imagine my excitement...haha.


heh! yea, it all went geometric for me then lol
maths teacher wasnt too impressed though


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Sunshines and rainbows and hearts.

Also I went through a stage of drawing horses, but they tended to look like mutant lizards....


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to doodle stick men comics and stuff. When I got older they got more socially and politically influenced - mocking political figures and the education system. Of course my school didn't appreciate this when they found them in the back of my maths book. Ah yes, the depths of my mind expressed through two identical stickmen. Maybe I should start drawing them again. :b


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

umm alot of squares lots and lots...some time i make cubed squares...fun


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Spiders and birds!


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I drew this when I was 5. It says "I am thankful for my family." There is so many little details that crack me up:

1. First off, my dad is black, but I drew him with blond hair for some reason. He kind of looks like a monkey or a gorilla, too.
2. My mother's only facial feature is a smile. It's slightly creepy. No eyes or nose although everyone else has them. She is also sans feet. 
3. One of my sisters looks like super hero because I drew her wearing a mask for no expliable reason. She also hates that I have her a huge afro ball.
4. My dog only has 2 legs in the drawing. He lived to be 15 years old. 
5. The biggest issue with the drawing is that I didnt draw my brother. Apparently I didnt consider him family. lol. We are 15 years apart though.

I would love to have the picture analyzed by a professional.


----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)

Kelsomania that is adorable!!

I drew a lot of ugly stuff that's what I did!
When I was around 12(??) I had a period when I used to draw my legs a lot. 








And I do not have a fetish for legs... if anyone thought that...:um


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Slug said:


> Kelsomania that is adorable!!
> 
> I drew a lot of ugly stuff that's what I did!
> When I was around 12(??) I had a period when I used to draw my legs a lot.
> ...


Thank you.

You are allowed to have a leg fetish! No shame. :teeth Your drawing has a unique perspective. Your drawing isn't ugly. I can't draw legs correctly. I always make them look humongous.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Airplanes, spacecrafts, buildings, plans. A lot of ugly stuff.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

architecture! that makes me glad I have a book full of floor plans.

I would draw that and a lot of family pics I wanted the cliche happy family so I would put it in my drawing. Animals too because I always loved animals.

I got in big trouble in 3rd grade for drawing a man and woman having sex .... but there weren't details or anything. i was so embarrassed! lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Birds, fishes, cats, bears, people, trees, plants, flowers, cartoons, airplanes, geometric figures and patterns, landscapes, and many other weird things I've made up


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I drew animals (all sorts, but there was a time when I was really into dogs), my house, plants, food, my toys, sunsets, random patterns and shapes, shoes, cartoon characters (Disney, Nickelodeon, Looney Tunes, Sonic the Hedgehog...), people (actual people or made up by me)...I drew lots of things.
I also made my own newspapers, brochures, comic strips, fashion designs, ads, restaurant menus, and clothing catalogs. Oh, and I would design "stages" for my toys. Many of them were performers, lol.

OH, and I would draw this random guy that kind of resembled Mr. Peanut except he actually had a human-like body, wore clothing, and his head was a butt. My siblings used to draw it, too. I don't remember how it came about but I think my brother came up with it. :teeth

You're banned, so you might not be able to read this, but anyway:



Slug said:


> Kelsomania that is adorable!!
> 
> I drew a lot of ugly stuff that's what I did!
> When I was around 12(??) I had a period when I used to draw my legs a lot.
> ...


 That's pretty cool, lol. Nice drawing. Around that same age I started drawing eyes and hands a lot, which is something I still do. I also started drawing these weird simplified doodles and chibi, and this weird graffiti type of stuff.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A house surrounded by flowers... very typical.


----------



## mrMoldyBread (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to draw a chick (or was it a bird?) that was pecking on the ground with a tear in its eye. hmmm... what does that tell about me?


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to draw tanks and fighter jets. The when I was a little bit of an older kid I started drawing scenes out of comic books.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Wars with armies of little stickmen.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Fish 

And guns 

Go figure :stu


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to plagiarize my talented classmates' designs usually by copying and expanding from there. Once in a while I created something I didn't copy from my peers, but usually they were copy-written things, like Pokemon. Once in a while I'd draw a person or something, but I couldnt' draw hands or feet. I was decent at copying stuff, but after taking grade 10 art I realized I seriously sucked and gave up trying to be a drawing person. I really wasn't very talented, didn't have much imagination, etc.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Stick figures, sail boats, green landscape with a red house, went through a cereal box phase. Go figure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ponies & dogs lol


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Stick figures with boobs.































I'm just joking lol


























At least, I think I was joking...


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^ No need to be ashamed. I've done that too. Lets just say my art doesn't belong in any museum.

I also created my own Pokemon.


----------



## freakitty (Dec 17, 2010)

Eyes, people (either manga or somewhat realistic sketch), me looking frustrated/ annoyed, letterings, copies from pictures/ magazines (animals and people), and creatures/ monsters (fairies/ vampire/ zombie/ demon)


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Dinosaurs, Monsters guns, swords, stick men, medeival war scenes. I was quite creative as a kid :boogie


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

When I was really young all I would draw was cats. Sometimes cat princesses with tiaras. I didn't start drawing people until I was maybe ten years old. I always felt that I wasn't "good enough" at drawing to draw people.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:heart I like this thread.

cats, dogs, teddy bears, brontosaurus (my favorite dinosaur at the time), men with mustaches (I remember one of Walt Disney with a lemonade and an ice cream cone that I drew), rainbows, sunshines (I was very proud of my sunshines), my house, my family (a favorite was my sister being electrified by kissing her boyfriend, eeeeeeew! hehe), ladies, centipedes with top hats and baton, alien creatures, flowers, butterflies, hearts, trees, oh and my stuffed animals

I still draw some of this stuff.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Nonsensical stuff like this (age 10).


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Hoth said:


> Nonsensical stuff like this (age 10).


i love it, haha. i knew you'd been at this sort of thing for a while.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I drew this stick-figure strip called "Stickney". Stickney died in various accidents at the end, every time. 

I also made stickers and buttons. Some of them were cute teddy bears (trying to seem normal), others were of this madman named Mr. Psycho and his 'colleagues'. 

Later, I drew lots of stylized faces with giant eyes. The beginning of my SA.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I was a house man I still like drawing things that squares or cubes.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

When I was really young I would draw Jem and mermaids. My teachers didn't appreciate that my mermaids were topless :no


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Balloons (Mar 25, 2011)

My name in cool letters, and lots of flames lol


----------



## Xlostcausekid13 (Mar 23, 2011)

i was (and still am) obsessed with like all WWII stuff. and guns. i know that sounds suspicious but just coincidence i guess. in 4th grade we had to draw a winter scene and i drew a snowball fight but with "snowball guns" that looked like real ones. and i had one guy smashing another guy in the face with the heavy end of the "snowball" rifle. lol. one guy was in the middle like bleeding out and holding the wound. i probably made some dumb excuse like "an icicle fell on him" lmfao. i also liked to draw ships, underwater scenes, sharks


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

i love this thread.
i remember i used to make a "series" called "Pumpkin Man" and it was about this guy that had a pumpkin as a head but he didn't really look like one. Then on each page i would put the stages of him morphing into something. hahaha. for example, if the story was about him turning into a spider, i would put on one page "he grew eight legs" and then add on each page until he would turn into a full spider. xD oh god.
Then i had another "series" called "Leo the lion" and it was about this lion who was so cool and had a really cool teenage life. he had tons of friends also. guess i was looking forward to being a teenager and thought that you'd automatically turn "cool" once you turn that age.. ._.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Animals and my favorite cartoon characters...mostly powerpuff girl, because they were easy to draw...I started making up my own characters when I was 8, so those too.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Very abstract art... there was never form. My father used to tape everything I did in art classes in Elementary School to the walls of the garage of our house... by the time we moved when I was 12 all of the walls were covered but there wasn't one picture that made sense to anyone... I just liked to paint and never felt it had to be a picture.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Stick figures doing/being in random situations.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I find this thread fascinating...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking back at my notes from first grade, there were a lot of Pikachus and flowers in the margins.


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

I used to draw this anthropomorphic mouse with rocket boots that always had the same boring stance. I used to think I was the man drawing him haha


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I drew this when I started High School (Does that count?). I was really into comics and crap....

But I gave up drawing by the end of school and focused on film-making. I haven't drawn much since. Certainly nothing in the last 15 years.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

cats


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

caflme said:


> Very abstract art... there was never form. My father used to tape everything I did in art classes in Elementary School to the walls of the garage of our house... by the time we moved when I was 12 all of the walls were covered but there wasn't one picture that made sense to anyone... I just liked to paint and never felt it had to be a picture.


that's cool


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Pokémon and vikings. I'm not really sure where the inspiration for vikings came from.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

anime


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bunnies and dogs and cats.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I drew non muscular batman related characters and drew animals.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Animals and superheros. Sometimes animal superheros. Sometimes flowers.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i drew dragons and ****


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I doodled animals and did illustrations for stories I wrote and fashion design sketches. The girls in my classes would get me to design and draw their wedding dresses for them. Then when I was about 11 I started drawing ladies from lingerie catalogues in handcuffs and stuff.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

At around 7-12: animals (pandas, big cats, hummingbirds, etc.), flowers/plants, landscapes, Pokemon, TV show characters (Misty, Sailor Moon, etc.), video game characters (primarily, Super Smash Bros.; I'd pause the screen with them in different poses ), etc. I used to carry around my drawings in a binder. I should look for it sometime...


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

When i was young i drew the covers of books (i spent hours replicating the covers on weekend mornings). also i drew my mom or family members from around the time i was eight (not as often as book covers, but sometimes). before then i was mostly into coloring books (this was how i was introduced to drawing) and i was especially keen on the pictures with the different numbers that you color in by using the key (where 1's might be blue, the 2's red, and so on). i was unusually fascinated by those drawing puzzles. i really liked them. i always attempted the most intricate ones i could find. i also colored within the lines really well. for a period of my early childhood i was kind of obsessed with doing things perfectly and meticulously (this extended beyond drawing to cleaning things, to writing with all my letters tiny and cramped together). but then around third grade i switched and started to flout convention and written suggestions and the advised way to do things, and came up with more my own way of doing things (i guess that might have coincided with an increased sense of independence i felt).



Fruitcake said:


> I doodled animals and did illustrations for stories I wrote and fashion design sketches. The girls in my classes would get me to design and draw their wedding dresses for them. Then when I was about 11 I started drawing ladies from lingerie catalogues in handcuffs and stuff.


your post reminded me of how i got in trouble once for drawing naked girls when i was kind of young (i think i just did it because i had the feeling it was off-limits and i wanted to test the limits).


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Awww, enfield doodling nudey girls. You should draw a nudey picture for us.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I drew the sun, and myself, and girls I liked and cars and boats and stuff.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

animals, people, family members, objects, pretty much anything I could find or that I saw and wanted to try and draw. I really got into it as a teenager, but then I kind of lost that passion after high school.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Haunted houses, and Stick men wars.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i drew derpy sassy comic about fashion problems between me and my classmates in 2nd grade xP also i loved to draw donald duck and his family, anime later and bunch other things


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Stuff from games I played, and weapons, lots of weapons.... oh and I loved drawing maps for some reason.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cartoons of every variety (from dumb little comic strips, random cartoon guys I made up, animals--thought mostly dogs, mice, and sharks. I had a strange obsession with sharks).

Funny how the same thing that I drew since I could lift a pencil is what I'll be majoring in years later...


----------



## dockst (Sep 15, 2012)

a lot of different things really.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Dinosaurs


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Video game characters, comic book characters, wolves and birds and a ton of other stuff.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Fantasy scenes, mystical creatures, giant killer robots vs super cars; just the usual stuff a child draws.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Women in dresses. I always focused on their collar bones, weird sideways protruding boobs, and big Kim Possible-type hair. I always drew them with their hands behind their backs because I hated (and still do) drawing hands. They all looked like they were picking wedgies.

I also drew a lot of mean girl vs loser (guess who was the loser? lol) situations.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i drew fabricated weekend scenarios.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

my mom recently sent me a box of stuff from when i was a kid and it included some drawings so here ya go:

I made up this creature when I was young that was just a person made entirely of heads and it was called a "heady head". Yeah, I don't know.









And here's an entry in my journal for school:









Sorry they're so large!


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

I was a weird kid. I was a little obsessed with shapes like triangles and diamonds, and I would always try to draw perfect triangles and diamonds. I also would try to make a large picture of a diamond shape out of a bunch of little diamond shapes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I loved to draw zebras, or things related to zebras. I once drew a plan for a zebra factory in seventeen parts. It was awesome. I wonder if I still have it, now I think of it.


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Pictures of people getting shot and stabbed. Hence why I am on seroquel XR.......


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

pirates, soldiers, indians, knights... that kinda stuff


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I was always into drawing maps, usually just entire worlds I made up in my mind, I enjoyed giving all the individual places names, it was basically a big fantasy realm the likes of DnD.

Also enjoyed drawing characters and creatures, weapons and armour, these kinds of things.

Sometimes I'd draw more cartoony stuff, like cartoon versions of classmates or whatnot.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Cats, dogs... Animals out of National Geographic... Women, because drawing the clothes and hair was fun.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Maps


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I drew mostly cartoons and caricatures as a kid. 

As I got older, I started drawing more original content.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Garfield, dinosaurs, Kira from The Dark Crystal, dogs, trees, houses.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Anime characters with heads bigger than their bodies and animals.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Goofy looking people with long heads, haunted houses, abstract colors and shapes, snakes and dragons


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

cars tractors houses and cartoon characters


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

dinosaurs and animals (lions and canines in particular)

and houses


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

I draw things that I find interesting...at the moment I'm influenced by biology


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I liked drawing lines on the walls with crayons


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i drew people and made up elaborate stories about them! i also drew houses and schools.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I loved to draw water flowing trough all these mile long systems of pipes, water falls and channels and stuff, also dinosaurs, once in primary school i got in trouble for drawing a priest pissing in a puddle, it was actually the hulk, it was a very religious school and i was probably the only non christian in it. mother ****ers.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Robots, aliens, dragons, and superheroes.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I really got into it as a teenager, but then I kind of lost that passion after high school.


Ditto.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I drew cats, lots and lots of cats. I also drew aircraft and top-down battle scenes involving ships and planes.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

still life mainly, often pets that were sleeping. I also used to like recreating album covers. did my own doodles and comics and things which didn't really make sense too. sometimes when I draw it starts off as one thing but ends up becoming something else entirely. this happens when I try and make music too. I think of it as a form of creative distraction and adaption. it usually ends up with something that looks good but wasn't what I intended it to be.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

action-stuff. like wars and stuff, soldiers killing each other. i thought it was cool. it was overly violent, i even remember splatting red watercolor and stuff to make the blood appear very vibrant and things. it was really cool actually, come to think of it. i remember it being fun, but messy.

i drew cartoons describing a third world war, an Adolf Hitler II had arisen during a zombie apocalypse etc. all with the vibrant blood and text. lol. i was only 7 or something.

to give you an idea of how it looked like, just google "watercolor blood". i guess violent video games inspired me to draw that kind of stuff, but i'm not violent and i never was. i bet i sound like a psychopath lol.


----------



## Zappa (Apr 15, 2010)

80s skateboard graphics.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I went through a phase of drawing thousands of little people with like little suitcases and stuff. At one point a teacher snapped at me for doing this when I should have been writing this diary thing of what we did at the weekend lol : p

I always liked bright colours so I had these neon colouring pencils at one point that I used a lot too.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Underwater scenes with smiling fish and jellyfish, collections of various aliens, me and my cousins also drew and acted our alter-ego superheroes called 'The elements gang'


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Flowers and plants and trees and the sky.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I would always draw or paint bouquets of flowers or park scenes with trees. A lot of nature stuff...


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

people and flowers.. specifically open lilies


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

I drew cars, skyscrapers, things from space & stormy weather!!!


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Lots of houses, cats, flowers, trees.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

My house or random houses. Cats. 
I went through this phase of drawing pokemon, as did my neighbors, and we would try and sell them back when. I was obsessed with Pikachu and Blastoise.


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

personally, i don’t have talent in drawing, but I remember I used to draw ships.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

cars mostly


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

I guess Marvel comic characters like X Men. Those were always pinned to the refrigerator. I was into comics and comic book art as a kid. Or, my favourite cartoons or video game characters like Sonic the hedgehog.

Drawing has always been a hobby, but I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Designs for inventions.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Pokémon


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Tetrahedrons and 3d objects. When asked to draw anything I wanted in kindergarten(noobcare before 1st grade) I lacked so much creativity that I only drew my name 3d in perspective view.



Sacrieur said:


> Designs for inventions.


As for my proposed inventions, I was so bad I couldn't draw them  and only wrote them down, later to not understand what I wrote because my English was so horrible.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Naked women. Well, that's what they were supposed to be. My "drawing" skills could be described as......somewhat lacking.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I mostly drew superheroes, cartoons, and comic strips. I liked doing those flip books with pads of paper too.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Houses, stars, sun, stick men, hearts, smiley faces.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Creatures and animals.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Mostly nickelodeon characters.


----------



## hobo ranger (Sep 1, 2013)

dinosaurs


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Animals and people mostly. I think i drew a naked man once....and got in trouble >_> lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

When I was younger I always drew people and food. I use to always draw spaghetti. Lol.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Demon horses, hell panthers, dragons and mythical things, renditions of ancient civilizations, concepts for green houses, I eventually stopped drawing because I was told my written skills were superior to my artistic skills.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Animals and Pokemon lol


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Dogs and cartoons


----------

